# Hey you guys in Coastal Carolinas   Time to see about getting in land!



## alblancher (Aug 23, 2011)

Just want to remind you to follow the advice of the local authorities.  Irene may not be so friendly so keep your ears open and get ready to get away from the coast if it moves closer.  Looks like you'll know more by Friday but might want to start planning.

Good Luck   Time to do the "keep moving East dance"

Al


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 24, 2011)

We've rented a house in Rodanthe for a week mid September. I sure hope it's still there by then!! Everyone be safe!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 24, 2011)

It looks like it's gonna be wicked when it makes landfall. Cat 3 or 4.

Nothing to mess with.


----------



## meateater (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## slownlow (Aug 25, 2011)

yeah this should be exciting 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'm not coastal, but will probably get some good rain and wind from it.


----------



## alblancher (Aug 25, 2011)

Big thing if you are not on the coast is to pickup anything that could fly away and be a hazard to your neighbors.   Prepare for an extended power outage, have prescription meds filled and gas for the car.  Fill the tub with water to flush the toilet and have plenty of drinking water set aside.  If you have kids re-familiarize yourself with any board and card game you can think of.  These things can get scary and it is a good idea to keep them occupied.   OH yea   DONT PARK THE CAR UNDER THE TREES


----------



## boykjo (Aug 25, 2011)

looks like they just updated the path.... Will be more west which will be on the strong side for the coast....... not good...........


----------



## roller (Aug 25, 2011)

Goodluck to all of you guys that is in the path...get out while you can...


----------



## slownlow (Aug 25, 2011)

alblancher said:


> Big thing if you are not on the coast is to pickup anything that could fly away and be a hazard to your neighbors.   Prepare for an extended power outage, have prescription meds filled and gas for the car.  Fill the tub with water to flush the toilet and have plenty of drinking water set aside.  If you have kids re-familiarize yourself with any board and card game you can think of.  These things can get scary and it is a good idea to keep them occupied.   OH yea   DONT PARK THE CAR UNDER THE TREES


all well said.   Yeah this new path is putting it closer to landfall.    Better tie down the smoker.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 25, 2011)

Yeah going to be nasty.

NOAA radios, flashlights, batteries, lanterns, coleman lpg stove if neededed as well as grill, extra cell batteries.

I got treated water ready. Have the pool to if needed.







6 cases of assorted MRE.







Loads of cheese, smoked meats, beers.


----------



## alblancher (Aug 25, 2011)

MREs  4 weeks of eating MREs   I know them well

Good luck and hold on.


----------



## miamirick (Aug 25, 2011)

a little advice from someone whos been through many hurricanes,  ( ANDREW WAS MY FAVORITE)

GET A COUPLE ROLLS OF ROOFING PAPER AND SOME NAILS AND TIN TAGS  adter the storm goes by and your roof is torn up  it will be a long time before roofers will be around so you can make temp repairs

FILL YOUR TUBS UP WITH WATER  not for drinking but just everyday water useage  if pipes are broke or power is out you may not have water for a while

DISCONNECT ALL HOSES FROM OUTSIDE YOUR HOUSE  the wind or branches can grab a hose and trhrash it about if it is still connected it can ruin your piping

FILL UP ALL PROPANE TANKS BEFORE THE STORM  if you lose power your grill will be your only cooking source  canned food isnt that bad warmed up

IF YOU DONT HAVE A GARAGE POSISTION YOUR CARS OUT OF HARMS WAY  i always snug mine up as close to the house on the backside from wind direction this will help minimize damage from flying debris

PUT ALL IMPORTANT PAERS IN PLASTIC BAGS SO THEY DONT GET RUINED if you loose your roof everything inside gets wet

MAKE SURE YOU HAVE A SMALL BATTERY POWERED RADIO AND GET RABIT EARS FOR YOUR TV if cable i out usually you can get main locals with the rabit ears

KEEP YOUR FAMILY CALM DURING THE STORM play cards or a game with the little ones to keep their minds diverted

good luck to all of you  hope it isnt too bad


----------



## alblancher (Aug 25, 2011)

If this thing hits New York City think about

People living in high rises with no power or services.

In New Orleans Katrina got inside some of the hotels and knocked out the walls between the rooms, blowing out windows along the way.  There was glass falling on to the streets for weeks

The higher you go the faster the winds gets.  Rock a bye baby on the tree top when the wind blows the cradle will rock.

If the power mains are flooded with salt water it takes time  a lot of time to get them repaired.

The sewers require power.  No power, backed up sewers.  When the water rushes out of a sewer the metal covers are forced off leaving a huge hole in the street covered with water.  Don't walk in something you can't see.

If a building's basement floods the power distribution system, air conditioning controls, communications systems and generators will flood.

Those big advertising signs and awnings  don't handle wind very well

Electricity loves water.  Many people have died when they walked outside to look at the storm and a hot power line fell into the water they are standing in.  Or  A wet stick conducts electricity, don't move anything that could have power in it. 

The restaurants will be closed, if they lose power they lose the contents of their freezers.

Oh yea, one more thing

If you lose power for more then just a couple of days     Just tape the doors of the refrigerator closed with duct tape and throw it away.  You will not want to clean it out

Good luck


----------



## solaryellow (Aug 25, 2011)

Sorry for you guys in the east but I am pleased with the track. Hoping to get the RF done this weekend and this hurricane was going to be a major stall in our build. Counterweights on Saturday and paint on Sunday. :o)

Saturday

[img]http://icons-ecast.wxug.com/i/c/k/partlycloudy.gif[/img] 86 | 67 °F

Partly Cloudy
Hurricane Irene

Sunday

[img]http://icons-ecast.wxug.com/i/c/k/clear.gif[/img] 86 | 61 °F

Clear
Hurricane Irene


----------



## desertlites (Aug 25, 2011)

I dropped a trailer this afternoon in Charlotte and leave in the am for Laredo. works for me, I didn't want to play in the rain. and after 2 months in the east I need to see desert again.


----------



## miamirick (Aug 25, 2011)

good points AL !!!

one more thing i forgot is to GET CASH FROM THE BANK BEFORE THE STORM  no electicity no ATM no banks   that plastic is worthless  cash is king


----------



## alblancher (Aug 25, 2011)

Cash and gasoline  neither are available


----------



## rdknb (Aug 25, 2011)

ok I have all but the cash did not think of that thank you.


----------



## eman (Aug 26, 2011)

Another thing to think about, We all cook outside and can make do w/ charcoal and wood .But alot of our neighbors may not be able to.

 After katrina our area was w/o power for 14 - 20 days . we knew ahead of time it would be aw hile so we went around the neighborhood and invited all the folks to empty out their freezers of stuff that was going to spoil and we cooked for the whole neighborhood . there was 10 -12 folks that had pits , burners ,coleman stove etc. we fed everyone and any work crews in the area. I think we did this 3 times b4 everything went bad.

  Don't know how it will be on the east coast but down here it was real hot after both katrina and gustav. If you see work crews and / or national guard units and you are able ,Offer them a cold glass of water ,tea or a meal. The work crews down here had food brought in but the national guard unit that was  from Tn. in our area was eating MRE's.  A few of us got together and cooked and served the  the unit lunch on  sat and sun.

  I think they were glad to get a couple of homecooked meals.


----------



## jjwdiver (Aug 26, 2011)

Heed the warnings for Irene, she was just an infant when she ran past me and everyone said it was "different" sounding...meaning she is a class-A Bitch and means business!  Be safe, be smart and be there to tell us all about it afterwards!!!!

John


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 26, 2011)

I posted this on another thread but when we were evacuated for the fires here in So Ca - I went ahead of time and bought a bunch of dry ice to put in the freezer to extend the life of the food. Right before we left I stuck some in the fridge section too. It save the food for 4 days of evacuation and no power.  I also had some in an ice chest for what we took with us and it lasten nearly a week.

Good luck and be safe


----------



## alaskanbear (Aug 26, 2011)

Best of luck to you all and keep safe, dont be a hero when not needed.. Prayers out for all of you on the eastern seaboard.

Rich


----------



## miamirick (Aug 26, 2011)

alaska that sounds like a military mans responce what service were you in?


----------



## davidhef88 (Aug 26, 2011)

a good friend of mine in the Guard just left for NYC at 9 P.M.  he got the call at 4 P.M/ to pack.  looks like they are preparing for the worst..


----------



## alaskanbear (Aug 27, 2011)

Davidhef88 said:


> a good friend of mine in the Guard just left for NYC at 9 P.M.  he got the call at 4 P.M/ to pack.  looks like they are preparing for the worst..


WOW  good catch there, been OUT of the Air Force since 1980.  Only a fellow serviceman would of caught me..LOLOL

Rich


----------

